# Security at the craft fair--questions questions questions



## soap_rat (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all, I'm about to do my first craft fair, a multi-day one with setup the day before, and I'm wondering some really basic things:

Do I set up and take down all my stock every day and take it home, or might there be security at some craft fairs that keeps watch and people keep their stuff there--even keep it out on the tables?  There's nothing in my paperwork about that.

Also, what do I do when I need a bathroom break?  I figured I could ask the tables near me to keep an eye on the booth--maybe ask two booths, so they keep an eye on one another too!  But is it typical to just tell a customer to wait a few minutes, or do people actually make sales for one another?

Lastly, is shoplifting a huge concern?  Should I lurk in front of the table for that reason, or is that not necessary, and also too in-your-face to customers?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 30, 2013)

I am on my phone, so can't see your original post.... Will try to answer as many of your questions as I can. Many vendors bring sheets to drape over their products, not exactly like locking your product up, but keeps it from being seen & touched easily. Usually you will just take turns with your neighboring booth for bathroom & food breaks. -- I say food breaks since IMO you should never sit & eat in your booth. You should stay on your feet & speak to each customer. There is usually someone standing near our booth entrance, not for security but to welcome customers. My daughter is our "salesperson" & she ask each person if they have had a chance to try our whatever & offers them a sample on a mini craft stick. If they have a child with them she offers something that appeals to them, even if it is just a sniff of the fruit loop soap. Taking that chance to talk to them when they were not even going to stop will get them to browse your items. (DD is 13 so many sales & "tips" come from the young freckled girl factor) Your feet will be sore, you may even think you will loose your voice. You will be exhausted, and then the next fair rolls around & you eagerly sign up to do it all again. I can't explain that part, somehow you forget about all the hard work & are excited to repeat the cycle over & over again.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 30, 2013)

My sister and I have done shows for years. Typically, we bring a friend to help cover the booth. It helps with bathroom breaks and getting out to check out other vendors. It also helps for security so that you can have one person helping a customer in the other one keeping an eye on your merchandise. 

At a recent show that we did, security stopped a thief in the middle of the show who had $1200 worth of merchandise from two different jewelry vendors. I cannot imagine what it would that have been like to be the vendor who lost $600 of merchandise in the middle of the sale day.

And, yes, we've had losses overnight. We do cover everything at night which does help a lot. I would remove any high-value items that you can't risk losing overnight. Otherwise it's usually fine.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 1, 2013)

I just participated in my first show and they let us set up overnight. I was nervous about leaving my soap so I just set my tables, display racks, signage. Etc... I came in early the morning of the show and added the soap to my already set up display. That worked out really well and I had enough time to go to the restroom and grab a coffee before they opened the doors.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2013)

I happen to love shows that allow me to set up the night before. I've never had a problem with theft.  The outdoor events I just close up my tent tightly and stake the zipper into the ground and hope for the bets.  Never had any theft thus far.  Now, I have had lurkers at shows that have stolen products.  They always have someone diverting your attention.   One time this women stole from 6-8 vendors but she was really slick and nobody caught on until after the fact when we were all talking.  

I have found that other vendors at the shows are always willng to help out.  Especially for bathroom breaks and food breaks.  I'm usually alone and it's never a problem.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 14, 2013)

Something I do at multi day shows is when I leave at night I hook up a cordless floodlight with a motion detector on it inside my canopy.  Anyone goes inside and my canopy will light up bright and that will make it stand out to anyone else around and hopefully scare the intruder away.  It even has a solar charger so I charge it during the day while I am selling.

 Bruce


----------

